# Pollen Attack



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It might be worth asking your vet about anti-histamines. I know my neighbours have given their Newfie Piriton for a wasp sting, but I would be wary of getting the dose right for asmall dog.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Now he's got mucus coming out of his nose, like a sick child. I'm getting worried. I'll have to take him to the vet on Monday, but it just worries me. I've only had him a few weeks. All his other vital signs are good, he's eating, drinking and sleeping and playing and doing normal Polo things. I guess he'll be ok til then. I can hear fluid in his nose. I just wish I could ask him to blow into a tissue like a kid.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It could be kennel cough, rather than pollen. As long as he is lively, and eating, drinking, peeing and pooping as normal, it does not sound like an emergency, but best to get him to the vet as soon as you can, if only for reassurance.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

fjm said:


> It could be kennel cough, rather than pollen. As long as he is lively, and eating, drinking, peeing and pooping as normal, it does not sound like an emergency, but best to get him to the vet as soon as you can, if only for reassurance.


That's exactly what I was worried about  The vet told me his bordatella shot wasn't super necessary, so it wasn't included in the last vaccine. To me that seemed like a way for them to get more of my money, since it's optional. He definitely needs to have it since he's a poodle and will be going to the spa often, as well as just being downtown where there are tons of other dogs. Should I keep him away from other dogs until I get him to the vet, just to be safe? Kennel cough does spread, doesn't it?

My bf's mom said her westie was doing the same thing. That has me worried, since the westie doesn't have her shots, but hasn't had an ailment in years...


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Definitely keep him away from other dogs until you see the vet (and tell the vet beforehand that he's coughing so they can bring you into an exam room right away and not expose other dogs in the waiting room). Kennel cough is super contagious. We had to keep Jäger away from other dogs for three weeks when he had it. If Polo is coughing a lot the vet can give you a cough suppressant, which was a god send to us because Jäger was coughing so much at night he couldn't sleep, poor baby.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> Definitely keep him away from other dogs until you see the vet (and tell the vet beforehand that he's coughing so they can bring you into an exam room right away and not expose other dogs in the waiting room). Kennel cough is super contagious. We had to keep Jäger away from other dogs for three weeks when he had it. If Polo is coughing a lot the vet can give you a cough suppressant, which was a god send to us because Jäger was coughing so much at night he couldn't sleep, poor baby.


Three weeks! Poor thing, I bet he missed his friends. I know Polo would. He's not coughing a whole lot, but I can hear fluid in his nose and he had some mucus, which was yellow and thick, and that scared me. 
His collar seemed to be aggravating his throat when I took him outside earlier, so we've switched to a harness. I need to be able to get to him outside, because shenanigans take over and he just doesnt' listen. He does have loose stool, so I'm getting more concerned. He's going to the vet first thing tomorrow.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If pressure from the collar on his throat is making it worse. it definitely sounds like kennel cough. But don't get too cross with your vet - it is a bit like trying to vaccinate against flu for humans. There are many variants, and it is usually a self limiting disease. An otherwise healthy dog or older pup will throw off KC in a week or two. The important thing is to ensure he does not infect vulnerable animals.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Polo is going to the vet first thing in the morning. He's been sleeping nearly all evening into the night, which is lethargic for him. He's a little restless and has terrible gas. He's also a little warm. He's got plenty of water and nothing to do but rest until the morning.

Thank you for letting me know to keep him away from other dogs and to call the vet in advance so they know the situation. You are all very helpful and comforting when someone's baby isn't doing well.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

*Update*

We went to the vet this morning and she said he seems to have an upper respiratory infection, but probably not kennel cough. He was better this morning, and had a solid movement as well as being less warm all over. He's on antibiotics and cough suppressants, just like fjm said. The vet said he probably isn't highly contagious but we're keeping him away from other dogs for a few days regardless. Better safe than sorry.

Again, thanks to all on here. It's a great comfort to know someone will answer my questions on a weekend evening when no one else can.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

4Paws said:


> We went to the vet this morning and she said he seems to have an upper respiratory infection, but probably not kennel cough. He was better this morning, and had a solid movement as well as being less warm all over. He's on antibiotics and cough suppressants, just like fjm said.


Good to hear this; you had me worried about the little one ... 

_____________


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm glad it is sorted - amazing how these things always seem to come on at the weekend or over a holiday, when all the vets are closed, isn't it?


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

nu2poodles said:


> Good to hear this; you had me worried about the little one ...
> 
> _____________


I almost feel a little silly LOL because I hardly slept last night. Polo was tucked into a tight ball, but wiggled a lot like he was uncomfortable. And then the sad, soft crying even had my bf sitting up all night. It was the saddest most pitiful thing I've ever heard! And this is my first furbaby so every sneeze is agony :ahhhhh: He would push his head into my hands and just rest there, like he was really hurting  I felt so bad! Thank god it's just a cold.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I am very happy for all of you that this turned out to be a treatable virus. 

I have vivid memories of sitting up all night with a sick child waiting for the light to come up so I could get them to a doctor. Our little fur kids are no different for us who love them that way. Don't ever feel silly for something like that. And, yes, it always seems to happen when the office is closed. Murphy's Law!


_


----------

